# RIP Herbie



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

Herbie passed away yesterday, she was my royal python who lived with me for 27 years and was 7 when I got her making her a grand old lady of 34. rest in peace my little Herbie monster.


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

Awwwe I'm so sorry for your loss, 34 is a good old age and testament to the love and care you gave to Herbie. xxx


----------

